

Show HN: A Soft Murmur (my first Android app) - gabemart
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gabemart.asoftmurmur

======
andkon
I've been using something similar on iOS called Noisli and I'm addicted. If I
had Android I'd totally download it.

Out of curiosity, how is working with the audio APIs on Android?

~~~
gabemart
The audio APIs themselves are mostly OK. As always, the big problem on Android
is fragmentation. I tested on as many devices I could get access to, but have
discovered since launch that there are crippling performance problems on the
Nexus 5 and a few other modern, popular devices. I've had to block downloads
to those device and am scrambling to work out what the problem is. I've never
developed for iOS, but I am extremely envious of the homogeneous hardware
platform.

~~~
gabemart
For the record, the issue was this:

[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=63099](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=63099)

and I was able to find a workaround and re-enable support for the affected
devices

